# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Arnolds Olympia Look

## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Gotta be one of my Favorites. It's like he's looking right through you like you're not even there. The definition of focus!

----------


## bigkev

awesome brm!

----------


## ibiza69

great pic, red.

----------


## mando

i bet he was watching mike m training !! lol  :Big Grin: ..... good pic bro !

----------


## Shredz

used to have that as my desktop...lovin it brother

----------


## Mallet

great pic BRM!

I see you finally posted your pre-cycle pics!

Everything looks great,but get rid of that 70's hair cut!

JMO!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

thats my favorit arnold picture. Its awsome.

----------


## RageControl

I would love to get my hands on a poster of that pic .Great shot brm

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

> _Originally posted by Mallet_ 
> *great pic BRM!
> 
> I see you finally posted your pre-cycle pics!
> 
> Everything looks great,but get rid of that 70's hair cut!
> 
> JMO!*


LOL thank Mallet. Hey by any chance in the 80's did you have the hockey hair look. Just wondering. Thought that Mallet might just be a modification for Mullet.  :LOL:  Sorry dude, first thing that entered my mind when you mentioned the hair and I saw your name.

I tried to resize it to fit the screen better about 10 times last night but I couldn't figure it out. If any mods could do that I would be grateful. Maybe PM me and tell me how you did it too. Like I said before, I'm a nice guy but a little stupid.

By the way Kev, this was the one that I was trying to send to you about a month ago, but couldn't figure out how to. Glad everyone likes it.

----------

